# The Forgotten Morgue - Feb 2013



## Stussy (Mar 5, 2013)

My day started at 2am to head down the road to potential site I had been researching, arriving at 5.30am it was clear the site was back in use had quite a few military personnel kicking around, best to leave that site for a bit longer I think.

Meeting up with the Scattergun (UAPScotland.com) and Baron (wont go into his story of the day ) off we went on a venture south.

The day continued with a couple more fails at two large mansion houses that were very secure, again more fails. Did manage to get into a stripped out school, which was rather nice, still to edit the pics on that though!

Another fail at a large industrial site, led us to check out this place as a last resort and what a find it turned out to be. Its fairly small but its the best example of a morgue I have ever been into myself.

The Forgotten Morgue.



 





 

























​


 





 




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 5, 2013)

Excellent stuff mate, again reall really good. I deffo think you've got me beat on shot quality.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 5, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrghhh a morgue, sounds like an eventful day , great find and sterling images looks an excellent place to check out, hope you can show us round one day


----------



## MrDan (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome place!
Just a lick of paint and that could be re-opened aha.
Would love to visit here.


----------



## Stussy (Mar 5, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrghhh a morgue, sounds like an eventful day , great find and sterling images looks an excellent place to check out, hope you can show us round one day



Cheers dude, you know the score on that one, as soon as you get time to get up here, I'll show you a couple places


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 5, 2013)

Great set of shots!, creepy looking place


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2013)

Very very nice indeed. Well done fellas.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my god, that is brilliant! Did you look under the sheet?


----------



## Stussy (Mar 5, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Oh my god, that is brilliant! Did you look under the sheet?



That is where we found Scattergun


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 5, 2013)

Stussy said:


> That is where we found Scattergun



And a bloody good kip I was havin too till these maggots showed up!


Here's more of the same, this time fae me. Just gonna shove up a couple of my favs.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice find..
The pics actually made me shiver!
great report thanks...


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 5, 2013)

loving this, well done


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome find. Opportunity knocks... Get back for the body shots 

Love it


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ace photos,thanks all for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 5, 2013)

Great shots both ya, so you was under the sheet


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 5, 2013)

Now then, that is very nice indeed. Cheers for posting.

Ummm....Morgues....


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2013)

Just wow! Beautifullly clean shots, thats what makes it so creepy! 
Hats off to ya, cheers for sharing!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 5, 2013)

this is a bit special this. nice pics all round


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 6, 2013)

very, very nice - ta for posting


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 9, 2013)

what a place great find,thanks


----------



## sonyes (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow.....looks creepy as hell, and the pics have added to the atmosphere! Excellent images from you both. Cheers


----------



## skankypants (Mar 9, 2013)

Great sets of shots both.....top class.


----------



## Woofem (Mar 9, 2013)

Top rank that is


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 10, 2013)

What a find great work


----------

